# NATO Warships at Valencia (13-4-2012)



## antiguogrumete

NATO Warships at Valencia (13-4-2012) from Turkish,United Kingdom, Germany, Italian and Spanish Navy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIxReppluTw


----------

